# How does magnesium do this !!!



## Zikoubrown (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I just want to ask two days ago I took magnesium my eyesight has improved My vision is now wonderful I have come to forget that I have a dp for an hour I made a big improvement in just two days Guys are there an explanation for this? Knowing that I have dp / dr for 3 months frome weed do i complete with magnesium? I hope to answer and thank


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, Magnesium relaxes muscles as well as being an NMDA receptor antagonist. That is the glutamate receptor which is thought to be overactive in DPD. It also seems to activate GABA. I have started taking Magnesium Taurate again recently myself as it is one of the few things that seemed to have an impact on my DP. It is a good supplement to relax regardless and we are all low on magnesium

Anyway, if it works keep at it! Just be careful not to take too much as it will give you the runs! What type of magnesium are you taking? I assume magnesium oxide as you didnt mention which, and if so that is the least bioavailable form so it may well be worth looking into other forms of magnesium


----------



## Zikoubrown (Jan 3, 2020)

The truth is, I don’t know what type of magnesium is written, “Magnesium” only. I am now in really good condition. This thing is no longer hindering me in my life. I feel more realistic than unreal. I took it for the first time when dp was very strong. I was at the barber, so I felt very changed. Everything seemed very clear. I used to hear things well, frankly, this scared me, I don't know why or how, but everything changed in a moment


----------



## Anotherguy (Dec 19, 2019)

Magnesium is depleted during long periods of stress so thats why everyone here see benefits just from minerals or multivitamins so same for me . Im on my way to my recovery very close just doing simple things and use the right mind pattern (hope soon for recovery story and not forget about it ) im not afraid of dp at all like many others i dont freak out when i feel dp (i used at beginning to freak out ) at first i was afraid just to drink a multivitamin I was shaking to zip it down . Relax and try also some benfotiamine (fat soluble B1 vitamin ( search about it and why they use it in hospitals after weed overdose or epilepsy. My advice use magnesium at evening with some zinc (without copper) do it for a month and my friend workout a little or just run


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I take 250mg magnesium daily to calm arm and hand tremors. I also eliminated caffeine from my diet. I play competitive billiards and

it makes all the difference for me.


----------



## Zikoubrown (Jan 3, 2020)

Anotherguy said:


> Magnesium is depleted during long periods of stress so thats why everyone here see benefits just from minerals or multivitamins so same for me . Im on my way to my recovery very close just doing simple things and use the right mind pattern (hope soon for recovery story and not forget about it ) im not afraid of dp at all like many others i dont freak out when i feel dp (i used at beginning to freak out ) at first i was afraid just to drink a multivitamin I was shaking to zip it down . Relax and try also some benfotiamine (fat soluble B1 vitamin ( search about it and why they use it in hospitals after weed overdose or epilepsy. My advice use magnesium at evening with some zinc (without copper) do it for a month and my friend workout a little or just run


----------



## Zikoubrown (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you my brother I used to lift weights since I was 16 years old I will try zinc also dp Now in good condition well in the last three months I was obsessed with dp because it was very dreadful especially the distorted vision but now it improved very much of magnesium only I can vote now it does not sound strange I can To look in the mirror without being afraid I know that I say that I am in 70% now. I hope that I will improve 100% to go and frame my dream, which is joining the navy.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Zikoubrown said:


> Thank you my brother I used to lift weights since I was 16 years old I will try zinc also dp Now in good condition well in the last three months I was obsessed with dp because it was very dreadful especially the distorted vision but now it improved very much of magnesium only I can vote now it does not sound strange I can To look in the mirror without being afraid I know that I say that I am in 70% now. I hope that I will improve 100% to go and frame my dream, which is joining the navy.


i have magnesium and vitamin d deficite. would it affect my symptoms positive to take them?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Broken said:


> Anyway, if it works keep at it! Just be careful not to take too much as it will give you the runs! What type of magnesium are you taking? I assume magnesium oxide as you didnt mention which, and if so that is the least bioavailable form so it may well be worth looking into other forms of magnesium


This was something I got quite confused about a while back so I tried a few different types - some of which are pretty expensive - and didn't really notice much difference between them. Magnesium oxide always seemed to work perfectly well for me so it's the one I continue to use:

"Mg oxide is the most poorly absorbed form but has the highest Mg per weight, so actually you may get more elemental magnesium out of the same dose of Mg oxide vs. another magnesium, simply because of the size."

"This is the least absorbed form, but also has one of the highest percentages of elemental magnesium per dose so it still may be the highest absorbed dose per mg."


----------

